# My Eros...yawnnnn



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

Not too exciting, but what the heck. A good all-around bike for the $


----------



## Sao (Jul 31, 2003)

*No worries*

ALL bikes are beautiful.

Word.


----------

